# Beauty Powders - What do you use them for?  What's your opinion?



## pugmommy7 (May 10, 2006)

i am debating getting some before it is too late.
love it ? hate it ?
 do I need it?
how does it compare with msf's?
 i swatched it in the store but was so crazed about the liquidlast and gold dusk pig i lost focus.


----------



## pinkfeet (May 10, 2006)

I got both new ones and they barely showed and I am pretty pale right now I was hoping for something less shimmering than msfs and more glowy but these arent it. 

I am returning both of them next time I hit the mall.


----------



## junealexandra (May 10, 2006)

myself,  I really like the beauty powders,  I have both Catherine D. and I bought both Sundressing.  I only have one MSF Naked you, which I like also.....but I use the beauty powders everyday.  Cheers!


----------



## samila18 (May 10, 2006)

I have Shell Pearl, I like it for an all-over glow.. it's really beautiful, and I wouldn't leave the house without it again since I bought it (at the Sundressing release) ... I'm not sure it's meant to have too much of a color payoff, the MA told me it's for a highlight/glowy effect.. I like mine a lot and I'm NW20


----------



## BlahWah (May 10, 2006)

With msf's there is more of a sheen, an iridescence (I think of Old Gold and Pink Opal), whereas with the beauty pearls you get a soft pearly glow.  I sometimes use Goldenaire to give an all-over glow, and I'd say the bp's are softer than that (which is why I'm going back for Sunsparked!).  HTH!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 11, 2006)

I liked the pink Diana beauty powder I had, but I found myself using it very little so I swapped it away.  (It just looked like pink blush on me.)  These powders look really pretty, but I doubt I'd buy one.  If I could swap for one I would to try it, but I'd rather have my MSFs


----------



## asraicat (May 11, 2006)

NC15 gal here
i bought 2 of each cus they produce the glowy/dewy sheen that the newer msfs have been lacking (they've been too glittery IMO)

sunsparked is lighter than shimpagne & i LOVE it


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 11, 2006)

thanks so much for your input!


----------



## allan_willb (May 12, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the new beauty powder from sundressing called, sunsparkled pearl.It gives my cheeks a very nice and soft natural glow.Just love it.Now I'm thinking of going back for a back up!


----------



## clocked (May 13, 2006)

i've got shell pearl and i adore it. when i used a little bit of it, i didn't notice it, but when i put it on my forehead, cheeks, nose, and chin, man..my skin looked AMAZING.


----------



## maxcat (May 14, 2006)

LOVE THEM. 
Bronzer looks horrible on me because I'm too pale. 

I can see it being too light for many, though. Like, anything over I'd say an NC 35. 
But you all can use bronzer!


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clocked* 
_i've got shell pearl and i adore it. when i used a little bit of it, i didn't notice it, but when i put it on my forehead, cheeks, nose, and chin, man..my skin looked AMAZING._

 
yep, i agree, i got shell pearl yesterday. i used it all over my face over my foundation and then i used petticoat msf on my cheeks and i looked glowing!

the beauty powders to a similar job to benefit's dandelion but different shades obvs!


----------



## llucidity (May 14, 2006)

Is there a brush you ladies would recommend for dusting the BP all over?


----------



## beautenoir (May 14, 2006)

I really like them over other blushes to add more shimmer.


----------



## Amelyn (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *llucidity* 
_Is there a brush you ladies would recommend for dusting the BP all over?_

 
hi dear!! its me

i am using mac's 182

the kabuki brush for this beauty powder and its amazing!!

hth


----------



## carol (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how they compare to the Catherine D. one's (shade-wise)?


----------



## junealexandra (May 14, 2006)

Catherine D is matte and adds more color. I am a C3 and could use Catherine D for blush.   

Sundressing is sheer and luminescent. I use it over blush and as a highlight or enchancer,  it's much lighter


----------



## leobrat (May 14, 2006)

I'm with you, can't decide if I like mine or if it's going back


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_i am debating getting some before it is too late.
love it ? hate it ?
 do I need it?
how does it compare with msf's?
 i swatched it in the store but was so crazed about the liquidlast and gold dusk pig i lost focus._


----------



## asteffey (May 14, 2006)

i have a pic of them in my haul post. they are super light and give a really delicate shimmer.. less so than MSF


----------



## BlahWah (May 15, 2006)

Quick update: Love love love both of them, but Sunsparked more ;D.  Using Shell with Sunbasque for contrast, Sunsparked all over for a nice glow.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 15, 2006)

well, I went back and tested them irl again and i loved the sunsparked pearl, so i sold some stuff to justify the purchase-he he he!(my naked you msf-since it is way to glittery for me)
I am excited! The shell pearl seemed to be less noticable colorwise but was wonderfully glowy. i think i will get that one soon too.
 I really appreciate all these points of view.


----------



## Regina (May 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who isn't wowed by the beauty powders at all?


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 16, 2006)

*Beauty Powder...*

So I've been thinking about purchasing the Shell Pearl or Sunsparked Pearl beauty powders, but now I'm kind of wondering if they are worth it. What exactly do they do? Are they different from MSF's? Give me the low down! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 16, 2006)

I have Shell Pearl, and for $20 US I really do think it's worth it. It goes on me (PPP, NW15) like a lighter version of MAC Springsheen Shimmer Sheertone Blush. You could also compare it to Nars Orgasm blush, but with Orgasm there's more obvious golden sheen. I would say they're different enough from MSF to own both. The Beauty Powder compact is the same size as a pressed powder, and it has a mirror. HTH


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 16, 2006)

So there's an obvious color to it when you put it on? I was kind of hoping it would have color, without as much shimmer as MSF's....like a powder thats "glowy" instead of all shimmery haha.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaddict08* 
_So there's an obvious color to it when you put it on? I was kind of hoping it would have color, without as much shimmer as MSF's....like a powder thats "glowy" instead of all shimmery haha._

 
Yes, Shell Pearl definitely has a bit of color on me. I like that the shimmer is still office-appropriate.


----------



## alysia (May 16, 2006)

I have both & I love them. I use shell on my cheeks for a rosy hue & sunspecked for an all over glow. I'm super pale if that helps.


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 16, 2006)

so which would you recommend the most?


----------



## Leslie_B (May 17, 2006)

NC20 and I love them both! They definitel remind me of lighter msfs


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 17, 2006)

I only got sunsparked and although it's veeeery subtle I don't regret buying it at all.  (I'm a NC 25/30 for reference)


----------



## alysia (May 17, 2006)

sunspecked pearl is great for just an all over glow, but if your pink toned so is shell pearl. aw crap I just can't decide, I honestly love them both so much. Ask your MA?


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2006)

merged with existing thread on beauty powders


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 18, 2006)

I recieved mine the shell powder it does give u a glow ^ but i agree with her it has no color ..both of them


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 20, 2006)

I got mine the other day and i LOVE it!!!
I only ordered sunsparked and it is a wonderful all over glow. I may still get the shell peach. it is honestly what i was always hoping naked you msf would be on me but never was, and no big chunks of sparkle/glitter.
 it really looks like buffed glowing perfection.... i feel pretty....
 ok i'll stop now


----------



## geeko (May 21, 2006)

i really love shell pearl as well. I am SFF NC25 and it turns out nicely on me. i can either use it as a blusher or as a highlighter. and the effect is a really natural glowing effect. I love Shell pearl...even more than my petticoat.


----------



## wannabelyn (May 21, 2006)

i love my shell pearl . i'm contemplating on getting another one as a backup
it's the highlighter i've been searching for
previously armani's fluid sheer or benefits high beam didn't really do much for me. the effect was unnatural as well.

shell pearl doesn't show any colour on my face. i'm asian and nc25
it did highlight my face very nicely. i need to try sunsparked when it's launched tomorrow


----------



## Sanne (May 21, 2006)

I have only pretty baby form diana, and to me it's just blusher that's really light, but that justperfect, it can never give me a baboon butt in tha face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the sundressing beautypowder looked gorgeous though!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 11, 2006)

*Beauty Powder*

I WAS WONDERING HOW DO EVERYBODY LIKE THE BEAUTY POWDER DOES IT GIVE YOU THAT J LO GLOW


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 11, 2006)

I have Sunsparked Pearl and Shell Pearl.  I like them both but I use Shell much more often.  No one has accused me of having a J. Lo glow......yet


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 11, 2006)

i'm an nc42...shell pearl looks really good on my skintone, especially over my foundation and blush. it does really well in photographs, too. no one has called me j.lo yet, but that's a good thing, as i might smack someone if they did. i hate her. still, her skin usually looks nice, and depending on your skin tone, beauty powder would probably give you the desired glow. beauty powders are more shimmery and "glowy" than your average blush, but not as intense as tthe MSFs..


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 5, 2007)

*What are the beauty powders?*

So I have pressed powder, and MSFs that I use on a daily basis, but I am wondering how/where you use the beauty powders?  I see there are some coming with Barbie, and I want to pick them up if it is something I *need*.  Thoughts, suggestions, opinions please... TIA!


----------



## Sanne (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi AudyNicole!!

beautypowders are kinda like blushers, only less pigmented. this may sound negative, but it's not., I think they are very pretty. I don't know if they are, but I think they are much finer milled than blusher, because they leave a smooth finish. I have pretty baby beautypowder (the pink one from Diana) and it gives a beautyfull light flush. I totally love them!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_...It's a light, jet-milled powder that leaves a natural matte finish.  It helps brighten the complexion and enhance appearance of skin._

 
I would suggest you try a search as well.  The Beauty Powders have been discussed before, so that function will help you.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd say they're a brightener/highlighter/blush, depending on your skin tone. Very nice. I have Shell Pearl and love it. I use it over another blush if I want to shine it up or adjust the color.


----------



## ette (Jan 5, 2007)

They can be a light blush/highlighter.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks girls.  So I am assuming that since the ones coming with Barbie have color to them, they are meant to be used more as a blush?  The ones from Sundressing were more sheer right?


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: What are the beauty powders?*

Personally, I've only used the ones from Sundressing.  I purchased both Sunsparked Pearl and Shell Pearl.  I absolutely adore Sunsparked Pearl.  It is my HG highlighter for tops of cheeks, down the bridge of my nose, center of forehead and chin, even the top-lip highlight.  I know there is a girl on MUA who uses Sunsparked Pearl as a finishing powder, tho she is like a NC20.  I like Sunsparked so much, I've purchased at least 3 backups (I've lost count now).  I think I'll be getting one of the Barbie Beauty Powders, and one from Icon, just to see how I like these new ones.  

Sunsparked Pearl very subtle, but imparts a glow.  For me, I think it is what Lightscapade was supposed to do, and may do for others, but not my NC43 skin.  This melds into each person's skintone that I've used it on.  Shell Pearl I used as a blush, with just a touch on my chin and forehead for a bit of a rosy glow.  Love, love, love 'em!  They are definitely worth trying when you head in to the store.  HTH!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 22, 2007)

*How would you apply Beauty Powders*

I just bought the Yogamode Beauty powder and am wondering what the best way to apply? With a brush, a sponge? It is pretty close to my coloring so the MA said to use it all over, but didn't say how
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

i use a my mac 129 brush to buff it on my t-zone and chin areas


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

When I use Sunsparked b/p I apply with the 187 lightly all over my face then buff in with my 182.  When I apply Shell as a blush, I use either the 182 or the 129.  HTH!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

I use the 129 and lightly smooth it over my cheekbones, hairline, and across my nose for a little "beauty" highlight haha.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

Ditto w/ BlahWah, I use Sunsparked Pearl w/ the 187 & rebuff w/ 182 as well.


----------



## poppy z (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

what are your color of skin? because i'm NC30 and I was wondering if yogamode would be good for me.
Sorry for my question...


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

I bought peaceful and love it. I use my 187 and just swipe it across forehead, cheeks, bridge of nose, and chin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm NC30 BTW.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

I am NW15. I had intended on buying Peaceful instead but it was too dark for me.
Thanks for all of your replies, it does help me alot. I only have the 187. It looks like I might need to invest in another brush. Thanks again


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

Yay, Hope another bp works better for you.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

i use my 129 or 187...


----------



## KAIA (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 

 
_what are your color of skin? because i'm NC30 and I was wondering if yogamode would be good for me.
Sorry for my question..._

 
Hi i'm NC30 as well and i was a little confused about the beauty powders so i asked my mua wich one she would recommend , she said i should go with Yogamode.
IMO Yogamode is great if you're looking for a highlighter.. just put some on your T-Zone and/or your cheekbone... while Peaceful it looked like a blush on me .. but a very very sheer blush... i hope that helps.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How would you apply Beauty Powders*

If you want a subtle shot of color on your cheeks, without actually using bronzing powder (right before your blush), I suggest buffing into the cheekbones and temples with a buffer blush or the 129 for example. It's also nice when a foundation color is a tad bit too pale, or too yellow..in that case I love using a bit over foundation to give color back to the face (you have to admit, NC is pretty yellow sometimes).
Just try not to overdo it, because, if your using Peaceful for example, the skin can have an orangy cast to it...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Beauty Powders - what are they for?*

how would you describe what beauty powders are for? as a bronzer as such? 

TIA!


----------



## lara (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Beauty Powders - what are they for?*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63319
How would you apply Beauty Powders

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63042
New Beauty Powders, has anyone tried them?

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=62092
What are the beauty powders?

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=37430
MSF's vs. Beauty Powders

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63267
MSF & Beauty Powder

Please do a search before starting a new topic - there has been plenty of chat about Beauty Powders recently, including their uses and methods of application.


----------



## user46 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Beauty Powders?*

What are they, and what do they do?


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Beauty Powders?*

....


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Beauty Powders?*

Good question!  I've been wondering the same thing.  So are these basically the same thing as highlighters or MSFs?  Do all of these things have different uses or look different, or are they all the same?


----------



## honesty (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Beauty Powders?*

They look amazing but I must warn you, it me break out sooooo bad. I used to have perfect skin, started using that and BAM horrible acne on my cheeks and I still have acne scars even though I stopped using it months ago. My friend also had the same reaction which is how I realized it was the Beauty Powder that did it.


----------



## Dianora (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Beauty Powders?*

I use my very light one all over my face as a finish that softens my blush - I apply it with quick sweeps of a really large face brush so that I'm not depositing too much in one area. I use my darker one as a blush or a bronzer, depending on how I put it on. I've never had any breakouts caused by them.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Beauty Powders?*

Beauty Powder product description from MACPro.com:

A sheer, jet-milled loose powder that brings a silky smooth wash of colour and luminous shimmer to eyes, cheeks and skin. 

This topic has also been discussed many times before in numerous threads:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63598

There are 154 results on Beauty Powder when I did a search.  Please remember to utilize the search function to eliminate redundant threads.  Thanks


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 11, 2008)

*Beauty Powders*

How do you use these?  I know you can use them as blush...but what else?  For reference I have Pearl Blossom, Pearl Sunshine, Alpha Girl, and all 3 from Fafi....


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

cheek highlight, chest and shoulder shimmer.

fafi didn't have beauty powders.  those were iridescent pressed powders.  those have chunky sparkle, where BPs have fine shimmer. two different animals.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

I love using Pearl Sunshine as a highlighter for my eyes. It's one of my on the go shade when I don't feel like wearing eyeshadow


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_cheek highlight, chest and shoulder shimmer.

fafi didn't have beauty powders. those were iridescent pressed powders. those have chunky sparkle, where BPs have fine shimmer. two different animals._

 
when you say cheek highlight...do you mean putting it on top of regular blush?  I guess I should just experiment...hehehehe


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_when you say cheek highlight...do you mean putting it on top of regular blush? I guess I should just experiment...hehehehe_

 
if its light, i'd do it on your cheekbone.  if it has alot of color, i'd use it as blush or on top of blush (on the cheekbone might make your blush look misplaced, ya know?).


----------



## rt66chix (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Beauty Powder and wear it every day. I use it to highlight the cheekbone before blush, and the silky texture makes your blush just glide on and blend like magic. I've been using Peaceful from the Raquel Welch Beauty Icon collection as my contour lately and it blends like a dream.
LOVE THEM!


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

http://specktra.net/f165/what-beauty-powders-62092/

http://specktra.net/f188/beauty-powd...ed-help-71529/


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

I use them as highlighters on my cheeks.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

i use my pearl sunshine as highlighter and alpha girl as blush =)


----------



## sixparty (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

beauty powders are gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

i use my alpha girl one as a blush, gives me a nice soft pink glow

and my barbie pearl sunshine one as a highlighter/bronzer


----------



## KikiB (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

I mainly use them as blush because I can't do normal blush 90% of the time.


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders*

I use them as blush when I want a lighter color or over blush to lighten and brighten the color I'm wearing. They're fun and sparkly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: LOL! I said nearly the same thing in the first link lara posted. 

JF


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 3, 2008)

*so what exactly are beauty powders for?*

i know you can use them as a blush if they show up, but if they don't do you just use them kind of like a setting powder? and if you do, then i wouldn't need to use blot afterwards right? but i'm sure i couldn't use a beauty powder to touch up or else my face will get pinkier and pinker hahah.


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: so what exactly are beauty powders for?*

I use mine for highlighting!  I have Shell Pearl and Sunsparkled Pearl.  You can also put them on top of your blush to give a sheen to your cheeks!


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: so what exactly are beauty powders for?*

so you can spend your money
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i stay away from them because they don't show up on me but i do believe you can use them as blush, highlight and maybe even eyeshadow-give it a go and tell us (no show us!) how you make out!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: so what exactly are beauty powders for?*

I use them over my blush to give a highlight to my face. They are great for going out I think.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: so what exactly are beauty powders for?*

I have Flower Mist Dew BP, which I can wear on it's own for quite a soft look. Or as others have said it looks good over blush to add a little pretty sparkle. Depending on what shade you get, they can also make nice highlighters.

Definitely a good buy in my opinion - great multi use product!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: so what exactly are beauty powders for?*

I have the new one from the Emanuel Ungaro collection.  I'm an NC15, so it shows up well on my skin.  I've used it as a blush alone for a light look, and as a highlight and to alter the colors of my blushes.  

Sometimes I don't want to take the time to do my blush (I end up using three, to contour, and two blushes) so it takes awhile.  The Beauty Powder gives a glow to my face when I don't want to wear a whole lot of makeup.  I've also used a light dusting on the areas of my face the sun hits..forehead, chin, nose, cheeks..to give myself a slight glow.

They're not needed, but they're nice for a collection.  I've used mine a few times and I really like it, but I don't think I'd invest in another one until that one runs out.  I'm glad I have it, it was the only thing from the collection I liked, and I'd wanted one for awhile, so it works out.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders - what are they for?*

I think beauty powders are a bit softer than blusher, I tend to use them in the day for a soft and sweet look in the office or hospital!


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders - what are they for?*

I have 3 of them; Sunsparked for hilighting, Shell and Softdew for blush. I'm looking for the pink one. I miss out on those from Barbie though and so far, I haven't found anything I like.

Well, but frankly speaking, they're not really on a need list. You can easily find something else that works similar to them.


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders - what are they for?*

the website says that they bring a silky smooth wash of colour and luminous shimmer to eyes, cheeks and skin.


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Powders - what are they for?*

For me, BPs are great for no-makeup days!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Nov 26, 2008)

*Mac Beauty Powder*

I feel a little dumb asking this but i need to know lol I bought Mac Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew from the Ungaro collection initially i thought it was a blush but theres no color when i apply it to my cheeks so then i thought must be an allover powder but then it just makes me look all cakey but no color still no highlight nothing.So what exactly is Beauty Powder?Its just something ive never used before need a little help lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac Beauty Powder*

this thread might help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
http://specktra.net/f165/beauty-powd...at-they-63598/


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Mac Beauty Powder*

Thanks for posting.  I am new to MAC and thought it was a blush as well.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Mac Beauty Powder*

Thank alot! I did a search for Beauty Powder but that thread didnt come up for me for some reason lol I seen alot of people say it gave them a glow or a dewy look it just gives me nothing lol Oddly enough beauty Powder sounds like a product id love maybe i just got the wrong color lol I have 2 flower mist dew beauty powders and i know im never going to end up using them what a waste


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 8, 2009)

*beauty powder?*

ok, this might be a stupid question but what exactly is a beauty powder? is it a blush, a kind of msf? lol i feel kinda dumb asking. anybody?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: beauty powder?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chellebreezy* 

 
_ok, this might be a stupid question but what exactly is a beauty powder? is it a blush, a kind of msf? lol i feel kinda dumb asking. anybody?_

 
Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------



## bythesea (Feb 20, 2009)

*MAC Beauty Powders..how do u use them?*

Are Beauty Powders basically an all-over color?  Are they less pigmented than MAC blushes?  How/where do you apply them?  Any recs for a cool toned, matte one? Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC Beauty Powders..how do u use them?*

These are used to highlight the face. So it can be used on top of blush as a highlight. You can also highlight down your nose, chin and forhead.
Yes they are less pigmented as MAC bushers. The beauty powder blushes are the equivelant to the BP's but it adds colour as well.

This should help
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/b...at-they-63598/


----------



## slogirl (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC Beauty Powders..how do u use them?*

I always thought the beauty powder was a waste but I tried the Hello Kitty - Pretty Baby and I love it -- I bought it and now use it almost every day.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC Beauty Powders..how do u use them?*

It depends of your skin tone, the way you apply it and the brush you use.  Pretty Baby can be a quite bright blush on me (NC15-20) if apply it well the pigments in it kinda pop out. I use BPs all over the face for a healthy skin look too.


----------



## fintia (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC Beauty Powders..how do u use them?*

I want to try the tahitian sands with my kabuki brush and see if I can get more color payoff... also I wanna try it as a setting powder applying it very lightly


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC Beauty Powders..how do u use them?*

depending on the colour, i'll use them either as a highlight or all over the face as a setting powder for a healthy glow


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Beauty Powders - What are they for?*

Merged with existing thread.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------



## geeko (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Beauty Powders - What are they for?*

actually it depends on the color of the beauty powder itslef

*tahitan sand* (i'm a nc20 for reference), it doesn't show up on me as a blusher...so i use as an all over the face finishing powder to brighten up my otherwise sallow skin complexion

*barbie pearl blossom bp*: i find it too frosty to be used as a blush on its own, but it looks GORGEOUS when layered over pink blushers and lends a pretty sheen to the base blush.

*shell pearl*: i can wear this alone as a blush ... and I LOVE this as a blush by itself. it's quite pigmented by itself and when applied it goes on a very pretty peachy pink with subtle gold shimmers on the face. 

*Pearl sunshine:* i can wear this either as a peachy blush or use it to highlight or brighten my face

*yogamode bp*: it does nothing for me. It's just like another pressed powder imho... 

*Alpha girl:* I use this as a blush...it's a really pretty soft pink blush with the slightest hint of peach to it


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Beauty Powders - What are they for?*

Somedays, I'm just too pale looking to even attempt a bronzer so, I use my BPB to put some color in my face. I dust it across my forehead, on my temples, bridge of my nose and cheek bones to help liven my face up so I don't look dead.


----------



## Amarie (Sep 21, 2009)

*MAC's beauty powders*

I'd like to have your opinion about MAC beauty powders.

I discovered this wonderfull product.  Unfortunately, there is not a lot of beauty powder with the new collections.  Not enough...!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC's beauty powders*

I personally find they don't suit my needs, however the ones that caught my eye the most were from the naked honey collection!!  If someone has a ''must have'' use for them i'd love to hear about it!!!


----------



## Amarie (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC's beauty powders*

My must is *Pearl Sunshine* from Barbie Collection


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

BP's are used as an all-over face powder to create a glowy look..it basically makes your skin look more "alive" if that makes any sense. 

when i went to purchase the Hello Kitty BP's the MA told me that the powders contained something in them that makes your skin look better in photos? Not sure if this is true or not, but it really does make my skin look better in person. 

It's not supposed to show as far as color/pigmentation though..so some ppl may not think its worth it to purchase something that barely shows up. For a dewy/glowy effect that's more noticeable yet still natural, I like to use MAC Refined or Perfect topping MSF's from the Sugarsweet collection... I love them waaayy better than any BP i've tried


----------

